# Forum Owner Not Liable For Posts



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Another Good Section 230 Ruling: Forum Owner Not Liable For Posts

It's good to see judges getting things right -- and more often than not, they're being both quick and smart when it comes to misguided lawsuits from plaintiffs against sites that host content, but don't publish it."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090825/0415455990.shtml


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

:up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> Forum Owner Not Liable For Posts



I image Mike is breathing easier after all the threads about piracy.........


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Stoner said:


> I image Mike is breathing easier after all the threads about piracy.........


It has been in the DMCA since 1999, I believe.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

It's been around for a while........it's just nice to see that it's actually being upheld in court.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> It's been around for a while........it's just nice to see that it's actually being upheld in court.


Hard to see how it could be otherwise, unless the **AAs' are involved, so I wouldn't push my luck if I were Mike or in his shoes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Besides the legal issues, I think the general opinion here is we simply don't want to be that kind of forum where piracy issues are condoned. I suspect that would be the case even if there was no legal question.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Besides the legal issues, I think the general opinion here is we simply don't want to be that kind of forum where piracy issues are condoned. I suspect that would be the case even if there was no legal question.


That's my opinion as a member of TSG.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

speaking of forum owners being sued, I play a game called Evony, but some things i felt are not right... then i found this:

UK Blogger being threatened by an Australian law firm by a Chinese owner

Now, for some reason most people say that they are from China... though I don't think they have researched the people... The mother and two sons, Eric Lam being one of them (see Eric Lam vs Microsoft in google) lives in Canada, and the servers is in the US... I mean come on... just because they have an Asian name doesn't automatically mean they live in China...


----------

